# LR/Transporter



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2014)

How do I get Tim Armes to respond to an email sent from the link on http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/index.php?

I got a notice that there was a new version of LR/Transporter Plugin but the update install fails with a lua error.  I emailed Tim but no response. It has been a week since I sent the email.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 3, 2014)

On twitter (@timothyarmes?) his most recent post was from february..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2014)

He posted in another thread recently saying he's been absolutely swamped by stuff. I've just emailed him a link to this thread.


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 4, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I got a notice that there was a new version of LR/Transporter Plugin but the update install fails with a lua error.



Hi,

In such events the easiest solution is simply to download the latest version from the Photographer's Toolbox.

Tim (Who's still swamped. Sorry.)


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2014)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi,
> 
> In such events the easiest solution is simply to download the latest version from the Photographer's Toolbox.
> 
> Tim (Who's still swamped. Sorry.)


I am downloading the latest version.  It is when that version attempts to install that I get the error. 

I'm sorry that you are too swamped to respond to emails sent from your website about bugs in your product.  When you do release as new version as you did recently, you should be more responsive to error reports.  You old version is working fine, it just keeps nagging me to update and then fails when trying to install the update.   The LR/Transported is a useful product.  I recommend it frequently to others. And I paid more than a token for my license so I would hope for at least a token of support.  

This is not the first time I have had to resort to this forum just to get you to respond to issues about your website and your product.  If you don't care to support your plugins, why do you even bother to update them?


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 4, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I am downloading the latest version.  It is when that version attempts to install that I get the error.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are too swamped to respond to emails sent from your website about bugs in your product.  When you do release as new version as you did recently, you should be more responsive to error reports.  You old version is working fine, it just keeps nagging me to update and then fails when trying to install the update.   The LR/Transported is a useful product.  I recommend it frequently to others. And I paid more than a token for my license so I would hope for at least a token of support.
> 
> This is not the first time I have had to resort to this forum just to get you to respond to issues about your website and your product.  If you don't care to support your plugins, why do you even bother to update them?



Hi,

Sorry, I wasn't clear. If the automatic update is failing then then simplest solution is to download the latest version manually by actually visiting my site in a browser, downloading it, then installing it over the top of the new one.

I've just downloaded the latest version from the site and installed it in order to ensure that there weren't any distribution issues that I hadn't noticed. However, it has installed without any problems so the download itself is fine.

I'd suggest that you first make sure that no errors are creeping in by completely deleting the old version from your harddrive and then installing the new one.

I apologise if you feel frustrated; it's frustrating for me that I can't respond quickly to everyone too. In this day and age we all expect instant answers, however as a one-man band I just don't have the bandwidth to respond to everything as quickly as I'd like, and priorities have to be made. Currently I'm working 15 hours a days on a major update that hundreds of people are waiting for  I sneaked in an update to LR/Transporter because a user had tripped over a bug.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2014)

It's downloaded from the website and installed without error here too.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2014)

I did D/L it from the website and added it to LR using the Plug-in Manager after uninstalling the old Plugin and removing the old ".lrplugin" file.  LR Plug-in Manages says Version Unknown, Status: This plugin is malfunctioning and can not be used. 

I reinstalled the old version (v4.30) and it works just fine except for the nag screen to update. 

I don't expect "instant answers" but I do expect a prompt acknowledgement when a paying customer has a problem.  Something to the effect that you got my message and will address it as soon as you have some time would have been a quick appropriate reply.  Anything more is not required, anything less is rude to your customers. 

You've now spent more of your 15 hours a day on this than if you had simply acknowledged my original email.

I only get frustrated that I as a paying customer need to go through Victoria every time I need a response from you about your products.  I am an experienced application developer. I don't require a lot of help resolving programming issues.  Usually it is me that is resolving other people's plugin issues here so that developers like you don't have to.  When I do have an issue, you can be sure that it is an issue. I only wish the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## n.v. (Sep 12, 2014)

I am having the same problem as Cletus D. Lee, except that this is the first time I have ever installed the plug-in. I am new to LR and discovered the LR/Transporter plug-in through Gavin Gough's Photographer's Workflow course/book. However, I'm fairly certain I have performed all the steps for installation correctly.

If it helps, I am running Windows 8.1. Also, the problem is that the plug-in is shown as being installed but not working. The status reads: "This plug-in is malfunctioning and can not be used." Below that, in the section of the plug-in manager labeled Plug-In Author Tools, there is a message which reads, "An error occurred while attempting to load this plug-in. The plug-in description script (Info.lua) is missing."

I hope it's possible to fix soon. I would very much like to have the functionality. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Joergen (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,

any news or update on this issue?
I still have the same problem.





Update result in above error. I have not tried a complete new install because of the report from other that it doesn´t work.

Thanks
Jörgen

PS: I have now Windows 10 and Lightroom Version 5.7


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,

The self update seems to be broken which I need to look at. In the mean time you can simply download the latest version manually from the site and overwrite the old plugin with the new one.

Tim


----------



## Joergen (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh what a quick answer, thanks.

I will try it.

Jörgen


----------



## Joergen (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi, it´s working.

Thanks a lot.

Jörgen from Germany


----------

